# jeune femme



## Adidi

Hola a todos !

Quisiera traducir "jeune femme" pero quiero evitar la palabra "mujer"... Hay una manera decirlo ? Me parece que "chica" o "muchacha" para decir "jeune femme " se refiere mas bien a personas demasiado jovenes, no ?
GRACIAS


----------



## gdiaz

La/una joven, dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## Clessidra

Me gusta la propuesta de gdiaz para tu traducción adidi.
Saludos


----------



## Adidi

a mi me gusta también, gracias


----------



## yserien

¿Por qué no mujer joven ? Es lo que más se usa para designar a una mujer en la flor de la vida. Es el periodo entre el fin de la adolescencia y la madurez, todo el mundo lo entiende así.


----------



## Tina.Irun

yserien said:


> ¿Por qué no mujer joven ? Es lo que más se usa para designar a una mujer en la flor de la vida. Es el periodo entre el fin de la adolescencia y la madurez, todo el mundo lo entiende así.


 
Exacto, se habla de _mujer joven_ en oposición_ a mujer madura._
"Esta joven" es demasiado parecido a "esta chica".


----------



## Clessidra

Creo que todas las propuestas están bien, ahora depende del contexto y de lo que le suene mejor al que escribe el texto.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Eva Maria

Clessidra said:


> Creo que todas las propuestas están bien, ahora depende del contexto y de lo que le suene mejor al que escribe el texto.
> Saludos a todos.


 
Je suis d'acord avec Clessidra! Todas las propuestas me parecen acertadas.

En estos momentos me encuentro traduciendo precisamente _jeune femme _en contraposición a _jeune fille_, y pienso que _joven _a secas, sin necesidad de recalcar _mujer, _como en _mujer joven_, es una traducción muy "cómoda y flexible" para _jeune femme,_ frente al _muchacha _de _jeune fille_, que en mi opinión indica menor edad de la persona descrita que la palabra _joven_. 

NOTE: Con lo de "cómoda y flexible", jajaja, por si alguien se estuviera preguntando qué quería decir con eso, me refiero a que, usando una sola palabra para traducirla se pueden hacer combinaciones con otras palabras más fácilmente, y en casos en que aparece un adjetivo acompañando a _jeune femme_, es mucho más sencillo hacer una traducción más "grácil".

Ma phrase comme example:

- Isabelle Bird est une jeune femme souffreteuse qui vit... = IB es una joven de salud delicada... (Commentaire: Si tuviera que poner "mujer joven de salud delicada" pienso que la oración quedaría demasiado recargada).

EM


----------



## GURB

Hola
La joven se suele traducir por la jeune fille. Es la persona que todavía no ha alcanzado la edad adulta._ Une jeune femme_ es una adulta.
No se confunda _la joven mujer_ con _la mujer joven_. Es como en francés_ une jeune femme_ es distinto de _une femme _(encore, toujours...) _jeune_.
Si joven mujer no te satisface emplea *joven señora*. 
.


----------



## Eva Maria

GURB said:


> Hola
> La joven se suele traducir por la jeune fille. Es la persona que todavía no ha alcanzado la edad adulta._ Une jeune femme_ es una adulta.
> No se confunda _la joven mujer_ con _la mujer joven_. Es como en francés_ une jeune femme_ es distinto de _une femme _(encore, toujours...) _jeune_.
> Si joven mujer no te satisface emplea *joven señora*.
> .


 
Querido/Cher Gurb ,

Estaba convencida de que _jeune femme _era una _mujer joven / _una_ joven - _pero no una _muchacha _o _chica _- frente a _c'est une femme jeune, _mujer adulta pero joven. No sé si me explico. Pero tú eres el nativo y eres tú quién puede comprender mucho mejor la diferencia de matiz, desde luego.

"IB es una mujer joven de salud delicada" ¿no te parece que queda un poco demasiado "llena de palabras"?

_Joven señora _lo veo un pelín anticuado, de novela decimonónica. Para una biografía me suena algo postizo. 

Merci beacoup pour toute ton aide si constante!

Eva Maria


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Adivina, adivinanza:

¿Puede una *jeune fille* ser mayor que una *jeune femme*?

Desde el punto de vista administrativo/civil, ¡sí!

Tradicionalmente, una *jeune fille* es soltera mientras que una *jeune femme* es o ha estado casada.

De ahí, *Eva*, la importancia de respetar el texto original, por muy "llena de palabras" que te parezca la traducción (que a mí no me lo parece, por cierto). 

Para aligerar tu propuesta inicial, solo le añadiría una coma:
*- Isabelle Bird es una mujer joven, de salud delicada.*


----------



## Eva Maria

Víctor Pérez said:


> Adivina, adivinanza:
> 
> ¿Puede una *jeune fille* ser mayor que una *jeune femme*?
> 
> Desde el punto de vista administrativo/civil, ¡sí!
> 
> Tradicionalmente, una *jeune fille* es soltera mientras que una *jeune femme* es o ha estado casada.
> 
> De ahí, *Eva*, la importancia de respetar el texto original, por muy "llena de palabras" que te parezca la traducción (que a mí no me lo parece, por cierto).
> 
> Para aligerar tu propuesta inicial, solo le añadiría una coma:
> *- Isabelle Bird es una mujer joven, de salud delicada.*


 
Víctor, majo, jajajaja!

¡Es que soy una perfeccionista fastidiosa! 

Vaaaale, entre tú y Gurb me habeis convencido: _mujer joven_

C'est curieux ce qui peut faire pour améliorer une phrase une simple virgule!

Merci beaucoup!

Bisous,

Eve


----------



## uminuscula

Hola a todos, 
Ya he leído el hilo titulado "jeune femme" pero aunque me aclara bastante la diferencia entre los conceptos jeune fille y jeune femme, no me resuelve el problema ante el que me encuentro, y es que tengo las dos cosas en la misma frase...! Este es el contexto (es de un libro de finales del XIX):

 Il ne se souvenait pas avoir jamais rencontré une plus jolie fille, lui qui en avait tant vu et qui les aimait tant. 
*Jeune fille ou jeune femme*, on n'aurait pas su dire, mais, en tout cas, une adorable créature.

Por lo que he visto, la diferencia no es sólo de edad, sino que puede referirse a si está casada o no, ¿es así?
No me convence poner "Muchacha o mujer joven", 
¿sería adecuado esto?:
*Señora o señorita*, no se podría decir...

gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Otra posibilidad: "una chica joven o una mujer joven..."


----------



## uminuscula

Hola, 
Es que me parece que en español no tiene mucho sentido, al ver a una chica pasar por la calle, comentar que "no se podría decir" si era una chica joven o una mujer joven (aparte que no queda muy bien repetir "joven"), porque, ¿cuál es la diferencia?
Estamos hablando sólo de la edad? ¿no se podría decir cómo de joven era?
O en francés se entiende que lo que no sabe es si está casada, aunque sea joven?


----------



## Paquita

GURB said:


> La joven se suele traducir por l*a jeune fille. Es la persona que todavía no ha alcanzado la edad adulta. Une jeune femme es una adulta.*
> .



Este post te lo dice todo...
Hazle caso a Gurb.. Tiene toda la razón.


----------



## uminuscula

Claro, pero ¿y lo que decía aquí arriba Víctor?:



> ¿Puede una *jeune fille* ser mayor que una *jeune femme*?
> 
> Desde el punto de vista administrativo/civil, ¡sí!
> 
> Tradicionalmente, una *jeune fille* es soltera mientras que una *jeune femme* es o ha estado casada.


----------



## Paquita

Sí, usado irónicamente para una solterona que se supone  ha quedado virgen pese a sus setenta y tantos años: elle est encore jeune fille...

Lo de siempre: el dichoso contexto...

Si alguien habla de esta joven sin conocer su estado civil (lo que te indica Víctor) elegirá uno u otra opción en función de la edad que aparenta (lo de Gurb).

Ahora ya no se distingue tanto la noción de casada o no ...muchas jóvenes viven en pareja, incluso tienen hijos, y no se casan.


----------



## uminuscula

El contexto es el mismo que la otra consulta que tengo abierta: s. XIX,  Allais

Por eso me inclinaba por una expresión más anticuada, en caso de que de verdad significase eso entonces, lo de "señora o señorita" (aludiendo a casada o soltera)

Pero si es sólo tema de edad, entonces pondría algo como:
Muchacha o mujer joven, no se podría decir, pero en cualquier caso
o bien:
No se podría definir su edad, pero en cualquier caso era una criatura adorable.


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola u,

Por lo que se ve, existe una duda sobre la duda del personaje:

¿No es capaz de dsitinguir la edad o no es capz de distinguir el estado civil? Seguramente el texto te de la respuesta más adelante al desarrllar la historia.

Aún así, intentando adivinar yo diría que duda en el estado civil. Estamos en el XIX : en esa época la que no era niña del todo ya era toda una mujer. Si adedmás la está viendo por la calle (es un suponer), su vestido le aclarará si es casadera o no. En cualquier caso esto es una suposición a ciegas, tu texto decide.

Te queda además ver si la repetición de jeune es un recurso de estilo para definir al personaje, y en ese caso podrías intentar conservar la juventud en la traducción.

No te propongo nada porque sólo se me ocurren churros ('joven señora o señorita...') en este momento, pero espero haber ayudado.

Saludos.


----------



## houma

Bonsoir amigos,
comment dire : Le texte parle de los sacrificios que tiene que hacer un caballero noble para *obtenir l'amour d'une jeune femme* . ?
Merci  

para obtener el amor de la mujer joven ?


----------



## nikopol

Para obtener el amor de una joven.


----------



## Pinairun

Teniendo en cuenta que hablamos de caballeros, supongo que la escena transcurre en épocas pasadas.

Quizá se trata del amor de una doncella...



> doncella (del sup. lat. vg. "domnicella")
> *2 (lit.)* Mujer joven.


 Diccionario de María Moliner


----------

